# Safety question



## Mofatguy (May 1, 2019)

I posted this in my other thread on makin bacon in warm months but thought I'd start another thread to make sure this is safe b4 eating it.

Last batch of bacon I cured with instacure bsugar and kosher salt weighed out on gram scale. 
Cured each slab in it's own ziplock bag im fridge for 10 days.
1 slab came out with a section 1/4" deep 1 1/2" long slightly carmel colored. 
As seen in the pic it's not as bad now that it's froze.
What could have caused this and is it safe to eat?
Thanks


----------



## Mofatguy (May 3, 2019)

Can someone help me figure out what happened with this slab of bacon?
Is it under cured? Is it safe to eat?
Thanks.


----------



## desertlites (May 3, 2019)

did you stick in fridge and leave for 10 days or turn and massage every day for 10 days to distribute liquids? I'm not an Instacure user but when making bacon my way that's whats done. hard to tell from your pic.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2019)

The belly is made up of layers of muscle. They can have different densities and different amounts of myoglobin. The layers can have different colors before and after cure. If the butcher was off with his knife, there would be an additional layer of Rib Meat. This may be what happened. Short of a Cyst or Tumor, there would be no Safety issue. And even the diseased portion would just be gross, not dangerous.
Cut it away if it makes you nervous...JJ


----------



## Mofatguy (May 3, 2019)

Thanks Chef Jimmy. This is the 3rd time I've made bacon and wasn't sure what happened.

Desertlite, yes I turned and message for 10 days.

Thanks guys!


----------

